# Things to consider when buying a used e-bike



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

From those in the know, what are some things to consider when purchasing a used e-bike?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

There are many things i would consider.
- buy in off season to be the only bider
- avoid the unreliable ones, read find wich E are problematics. I am talking motor, battery, electrics. Remember many do waranty claims, you will likely not have that luxury.
- How much to buy a new motor?
- How much to buy a new battery?
- Many overpaid so they have to bite the bullet and loose big. Often when they try to sell they hope to get an unreasonable amount.
- It might take time, in my area just a few show up for sale, some are not the proper size, some are not reliable, some are not ready to sell, still hoping to get too much.
- many are afraid of not having a new one so you have little competition willing to risk buying used.
- today many have no money in the bank so asking 5,000$US a seller would need to accept 36 monthly payments.
- will you need to replace tires, transmission etc...
- many put cheap components like suspension, know what is for sale


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Not much to consider if it’s clean with low miles. Buy brand name also, like mine for sale!!


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Train Wreck said:


> From those in the know, what are some things to consider when purchasing a used e-bike?


Number one would be whether or not I could get the battery re-celled or purchase a new battery, because a LI battery deteriorates in just a few years regardless of usage, especially if the bike was stored in a hot garage. If I couldn't search the web and find a way to refresh the battery, I wouldn't buy the bike regardless of price.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

If you buy are buying a Bosch powered bike, see if the seller will let you take it to a Bosch-certified dealer who has the PC and software to connect to the system. They can tell you any error codes, and also, how may cycles of charge the battery has had. It is said that after 500 cycles, a Bosch battery will give you 30% less distance. I only have about 100 on one of mine and 80 on the other, so I don't have any first hand knowledge as of yet. 

ebike batteries are really expensive, and really determine whether you got a "good deal" or not. A Bosch 500Wh battery is almost $900, other brands a little cheaper but in the same ballpark.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info, you've all confirmed my fears.


----------



## Leebherron (Jan 21, 2004)

What are the best places online, besides Pink Bike, to find used e Bikes in the USA ?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Pinkbike. Have you seen mine for sale?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Leebherron said:


> What are the best places online, besides Pink Bike, to find used e Bikes in the USA ?


In Quebec, Canada we have kijiji ( small adds online) you probably also have that
we also have many facebook pages like
fatbiketraders
mountainbikes..
used bikes and parts...
but the reality is there is no market yet
very few are quality Ebikes


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey 33rd, where are you in Quebec? I used to snowmobile with clients thru the Laurentide mtns. Beautiful country.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Gutch said:


> Hey 33rd, where are you in Quebec? I used to snowmobile with clients thru the Laurentide mtns. Beautiful country.


Tired of Montreal, last 4 years in the St-Jérome, Prévost area. Playing in JackRabbit trails. Just paradise when we have lots of time to ride year round  35 years ago i patrolled those trails in xcountry ski. St-hypolite, MontRoland.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Good stuff.


----------

